# A question to "yuppies" who moved to Brixton more than 10 years ago



## Dean Laughton (Sep 14, 2013)

I was just wondering whether the "young professional" white middle class type, who now you see everywhere in Brixton, think of Brixton's "yuppification". In particular, those who moved to Brixton at least 10 years ago and have seen this trend happening and the make up of Brixton changing. 

Do you prefer the Brixton of old with more Caribbean influence, the town was more edgy and dangerous, and felt more gritty and tough? 

Or do you prefer being joined by fellow "urban professionals" and seen Brixton Village become haven for world restaurants, vegan cake stores open, and the place become overall more sedate? 

I would appreciate any replies as I grew up near Brixton and have seen the area change quite dramatically in the last few years. 

Thanks


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

What paper/mag do you work for?


----------



## Celt (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean - what do you think?


----------



## Dean Laughton (Sep 14, 2013)

Why the spiky replies? People moved to the area for a more urban, vibrant lifestyle and now things are changing as the population of Brixton is changing. Do these people like that it's become a trendy/cool place or would they like it how it was when they first arrived?


----------



## xenon (Sep 14, 2013)

This will go well.


----------



## xenon (Sep 14, 2013)

Also this will get Pogo'd. Take a look aroud the forum <<-->>


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2013)

You're assuming a lot regarding peoples reasons for moving here.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> You're assuming a lot regarding peoples reasons for moving here.



shut it yuppie


----------



## xenon (Sep 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> You're assuming a lot regarding peoples reasons for moving here.



Trollin innit.


----------



## innit (Sep 14, 2013)

By definition, if you moved here that long ago you're not very young any more. I moved to Brixton 14 years ago when I was a student, and now I'm knocking on 35 and not the same generation as the current wave of blow-ins.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2013)

> Do you prefer the Brixton of old with more Caribbean influence, the town was more edgy and dangerous, and felt more gritty and tough?



scary black people


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2013)

My fright levels have remained pretty constant for 20 years. Ie not particularly frightened.


----------



## Dean Laughton (Sep 14, 2013)

I see nobody has replied and this seems to be a touchy subject for some reason.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> People moved to the area for a more urban, vibrant lifestyle and now things are changing as the population of Brixton is changing.


What a load of clichéd fucking bollocks. Learn your history sunshine before posting up any more trolling nonsense.


----------



## Dean Laughton (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm generalising, but the cliche doesn't come out of thin air. I do know a lot about this area and people's reasoning to move to Brixton. I'm not purposely trolling anyone, I simply asked what Brixton the new, middle class settlers prefer if they are aware of the change in the town. This question has been met with a fierce denial and no answers. I was literally just asking a question.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

A question to "journalists" who signed up for urban in the last 10 minutes.

How do you feel knowing you came here to get an easy article from this "cool" crowd, yet now you've been here for more than 5 minutes you've noticed it isn't like what you imagine. You wanted an "edgy" news story but are too afraid/lazy to approach the people you want to write about so you thought you'd get some middle-class internet addicts to write it for you. But for some reason they aren't as willing to spout 600 words of crap when it's you they're talking too, yet they seem to do this for each other every day without complaint. You don't understand it.

I'd appreciate some responses as I too am unable to get people I don't know to do my job for me.

Cheers


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> What paper/mag do you work for?



It's Ellie Henman-gate all over again!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 14, 2013)

So, I would never spend as much as Ms. Cupcake charge for a cake, but the the vegan food, including vegan cake is about as Jamaican as can be, and far pre-dates the 'yuppies'.


----------



## Dean Laughton (Sep 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> A question to "journalists" who signed up for urban in the last 10 minutes.
> 
> How do you feel knowing you came here to get an easy article from this "cool" crowd, yet now you've been here for more than 5 minutes you've noticed it isn't like what you imagine. You wanted an "edgy" news story but are too afraid/lazy to approach the people you want to write about so you thought you'd get some middle-class internet addicts to write it for you. But for some reason they aren't as willing to spout 600 words of crap when it's you they're talking too, yet they seem to do this for each other every day without complaint. You don't understand it.
> 
> ...



Haha completely off the mark. I am not a journalist, just a person interested in the change in a town that I grew up close to. I have spoken to people in Brixton about the changes but thought I'd ask many people in one go on a Brixton forum. That is as simple as it gets. I only wanted to see what people thought about the changes in the town. I have spoken to a variety of people within Brixton in the last month since I've been there for work and got mixed responses, so I thought I'd ask online. Yet it seems that I am not liked here for asking this question.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> since I've been there for work



What work?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> Yet it seems that I am not liked here for asking this question.


'Cos it's old meme, been discussed to death.


----------



## Dean Laughton (Sep 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> What work?


 
I'm not a bleedin' journalist!!!


----------



## xenon (Sep 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> What work?



Estate agent?...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> I'm not a bleedin' journalist!!!



Nice one. Well, there's no yuppies here, so share your own opinion on the matter you care about, join in some other threads and welcome to urban


----------



## Dean Laughton (Sep 14, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> 'Cos it's old meme, been discussed to death.



I see I see, I thought it might have. But I thought I'd put the question out there.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> Yet it seems that I am not liked here for asking this question.


Perhaps you might like to look at the way you framed this 'question'?


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 14, 2013)

This is going well for the op....


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

xenon said:


> Estate agent?...



Perhaps! Maybe trying to rekindle some of the 'magic' that made Brixton so attractive in the past


----------



## dessiato (Sep 14, 2013)

Look at the people here on U75, imagine a whole town of people like this, truly terrifying. It's why I don't live there.


(Actually I've never been to Brixton, and only ever met one person who lives there. She was very nice.)


----------



## Thora (Sep 14, 2013)

You can't suggest Urban's Brixton dwellers are middle class gentrifiers!  The horror!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Look at the people here on U75, imagine a whole town of people like this, truly terrifying. It's why I don't live there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> Why the spiky replies? People moved to the area for a more urban, vibrant lifestyle and now things are changing as the population of Brixton is changing. Do these people like that it's become a trendy/cool place or would they like it how it was when they first arrived?



Anyone with any sense realises that areas can't help but change, even if the demographic doesn't.  That's just a function of the nature of the built environment.
What Brixton (Lambeth as a whole, more accurately) has experienced is normal physical change accompanied by an *accelerated* demographic change driven by the (until recently) relatively cheap housing available here - the same old signifiers for "regeneration"/gentrification as have emerged elsewhere in London over the last 40 years from Wapping to Wandsworth.

Preference as to which Brixton is/was "best" will obviously be driven by what people are most comfortable with.  I'm a working-class south Londoner who's lived in or near Brixton (within 3 miles as the crow flies) for most of my half-century of life.  I felt more comfortable with the Brixton I knew between the '70s and '90s than I do with the current Brixton, but that's because my class, my "people" are becoming the minority in Lambeth, residualised onto council estates (if we're lucky) or forced to move elsewhere, even outside the Capital (if we're unlucky).  That's not to say that I dislike modern Brixton, just that I'm wary of the effects such accelerated demographic change is having on us "old-timers" who remember when Lambeth Town Hall wasn't a bastion of new Labour neoliberaltastic bullshit, and when councillors felt it to be more important to get Lambeth ratepayers a good deal, than to slavishly comply with government _diktat_.

Change is inevitable, accelerated change that in some cases appears to be driven by political notions (yes, Lambeth Labour councillors, I am pointing at you and your conception of "too much social housing in Lambeth") of "improving" the borough's demographic, shouldn't be inevitable, though, although in the case of Lambeth Labour I suspect it is, hence so many seemingly weird planning and development decisions.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> scary black people



I've always been more a-feared of the middle classes than of black people.  Middle-classes speak with forked tongue.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2013)

xenon said:


> Estate agent?...



Shit in his coffee, why don't you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2013)

Thora said:


> You can't suggest Urban's Brixton dwellers are middle class gentrifiers!  The horror!



We aren't.

Except for the ed, with his exclusive flat in that development in Coldharbour Lane, like.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> I'm generalising, but the cliche doesn't come out of thin air. I do know a lot about this area and people's reasoning to move to Brixton. I'm not purposely trolling anyone, I simply asked what Brixton the new, middle class settlers prefer if they are aware of the change in the town. This question has been met with a fierce denial and no answers. I was literally just asking a question.


Why are you asking though? 

Why did you join this forum?


----------



## newbie (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> Haha completely off the mark. I am not a journalist, just a person interested in the change in a town that I grew up close to. I have spoken to people in Brixton about the changes but thought I'd ask many people in one go on a Brixton forum. That is as simple as it gets. I only wanted to see what people thought about the changes in the town. I have spoken to a variety of people within Brixton in the last month since I've been there for work and got mixed responses, so I thought I'd ask online. Yet it seems that I am not liked here for asking this question.


you've got a lot to learn about online discussion.  so far all you've offered us is some lazy stereotyping so, not surprisingly, pretty much all you've had as a response is the sound of the wagons forming a circle.  If you want a proper discussion you need to offer something in return: tell us where you grew up, what agegroup you're in, what you remember of the area then, and how the changes have affected you and those you grew up with.

Fundamentally we're as interested in these topics as you are, but after a decade or more of chatting about it, we need a bit more than being told the place is vibrant.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 14, 2013)

If this bloke is an estate agent, which wouldn't surprise me, this is the attitude that's changing Brixton for the worse. The concept that you could only move here because it was "urban, edgy, vibrant". The idea that that is all firmly in the past now. Estate agents really think they're doing us a favour, don't they, by cleaning up Brixton...


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 14, 2013)

Edited cos the post before beat me by a second with the same thing.


----------



## Jake82 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm a regular browser of this forum but couldn't resist a reply to this, as its something I have thought about too. I've lived in/around Brixton since 2003 when the Dogstar and the Prince were the height of gentrification in Brixton! 

I really am in two minds about this, but from a selfish perspective I much prefer it now. Your no longer approached by a constant stream of drug dealers outside the station and down Coldharbour Lane. There are loads more great places to eat and drink within 15 mins walk of where I live and I do feel safer wondering round at night now. How can I not prefer it?! Having said that, I am aware that with this comes rising rents/house prices etc which inevitably causes extra strain for people who have lived here far longer than me. I do understand how gentrification has benefited some but not others but places change. Having said that, seeing Coldharbour Lane resembling Clapham high street full of posh rugby boys and 'Fulham types' does grate after a while!

In summary, I do prefer it now but am well aware that this is from a purely selfish POV!


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 14, 2013)

i wish someone would clean up brixton. i rode past a severed goats head in the gutter on atlantic road the other day. A FUCKING GOATS HEAD!

satanists?


----------



## clandestino (Sep 14, 2013)

Not an estate agent, but a UKIP supporter. Not sure which is worse...
Dean Laughton channel on here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Purenose3


----------



## Sirena (Sep 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i wish someone would clean up brixton. i rode past a severed goats head in the gutter on atlantic road the other day. A FUCKING GOATS HEAD!
> 
> satanists?


You could have made a nice ram goat soup with that, or even mannish water!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2013)

fetch me the wood and  the nails, I've got a hankerin for some crucifyin


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 14, 2013)

ianw said:


> Not an estate agent, but a UKIP supporter. Not sure which is worse...
> Dean Laughton channel on here:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Purenose3



A fan of Mad Mel Phillips it appears ...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 14, 2013)

Jake82 said:


> Your no longer approached by a constant stream of drug dealers outside the station and down Coldharbour Lane.


I dunno, I was thinking the other day that I quite miss the cries of "skunk weed". Also my mother once got offered charlie which was both mortifying and hilarious (she had no idea what it was )


> There are loads more great places to eat and drink within 15 mins walk of where I live


I will admit there are good aspects to the Village (for example, the excellent tapas place which does the £30 deal for two), and I have gone to other places, but broadly there is still something about it which often leaves me quite uneasy.


> and I do feel safer wondering round at night now.


And in 11 years, I can honestly say I feel no safer now as when I did at the start. In fact, in some ways I feel less comfortable now because I do occasionally wonder that if I'm mistaken for a new arrival or tourist that will spark resentment.

Different strokes for different folks, innit.

If I'm totally honest my Brixton golden age probably came two years after I moved here, when I got in with the urban crowd. Not that I didn't like it before, but that was really when I felt most connected to the area. So it was more about people than places. And from that I got more confidence to connect to other people in the area, iyswim.


----------



## newbie (Sep 14, 2013)

ianw said:


> Not an estate agent, but a UKIP supporter. Not sure which is worse...
> Dean Laughton channel on here:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Purenose3


Dean, Dean you're wasted trolling the Brixton forum mate. head on over to politics and explain why you like Melanie Philips so much.


----------



## Dean Laughton (Sep 14, 2013)

newbie said:


> Dean, Dean you're wasted trolling the Brixton forum mate. head on over to politics and explain why you like Melanie Philips so much.



Worrying how people can find you on different sites so easily now. But I'm genuinely not trolling at all. I used terms that may rub people up the wrong way but they were the terms I found described what I was referring to best. I'm glad a couple of people gave me some nice, honest replies to the obvious question I put out there at the start. 

I'm not an estate agent, a journalist, I follow UKIP and I liked a few of Melanie Phlips' comments on question time. 

I grew up in Herne Hill and Thornton Heath, but have close family in Brixton. I have seen changes to the area, and I was in Brixton this morning, so it prompted myself to comment on a Brixton forum. That is what this is all about.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> Worrying how people can find you on different sites so easily now.



Don't use your real name on different sites. Sorted.

So, you still haven't given a view on what you think of the gentrification of Brixton. Presumably being a UKIP support you would be against it, seeing as the incomers are diluting the existing culture and shared sense of community in the area?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> And in 11 years, I can honestly say I feel no safer now as when I did at the start. In fact, in some ways I feel less comfortable now because I do occasionally wonder that if I'm mistaken for a new arrival or tourist that will spark resentment.



Wait til you got a buggy in tow and you dare have a coffee in the village. You then fall into the outsider  yummy mummy invader cos no mummy in Brixton can possibly be yummmy or we all get our coffee in McDonalds or some such other narrow stereotype of Brixton people.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 14, 2013)

So anyone who answers the OP's question has to position themselves as a yuppie? Not the best start to a thread on urban.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 14, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Wait til you got a buggy in tow and you dare have a coffee in the village. You then fall into the outsider  yummy mummy invader cos no mummy in Brixton can possibly be yummmy or we all get our coffee in McDonalds or some such other narrow stereotype of Brixton people.


Blimey, have you been made to feel like that?  If so that's ridiculous, not least cos I bet you've probably had connections to the place longer than most sneerers!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> Worrying how people can find you on different sites so easily now. But I'm genuinely not trolling at all. I used terms that may rub people up the wrong way but they were the terms I found described what I was referring to best. I'm glad a couple of people gave me some nice, honest replies to the obvious question I put out there at the start.
> 
> I'm not an estate agent, a journalist, I follow UKIP and I liked a few of Melanie Phlips' comments on question time.
> 
> I grew up in Herne Hill and Thornton Heath, but have close family in Brixton. I have seen changes to the area, and I was in Brixton this morning, so it prompted myself to comment on a Brixton forum. That is what this is all about.



Why would you use your real name? Do you want to be found?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Why would you use your real name? Do you want to be found?


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> (for example, the excellent tapas place which does the £30 deal for two)




If you think that's a good deal you're getting paid too much.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 14, 2013)

This is a valid question, no matter who asks it or what their politics are. And being asked to self-identify as a yuppie before answering is a bold new twist on the issue.   The uppitty replies are petty. Do you have to post about cats for a year before you get serious answers to a serious question? Is a new poster obliged to read all the gentrification threads before piping up? Gentrification is happening so fast that the context to any discussion of it is changing every week, there's always new stuff to say, new opinions, new people to join in. So I will answer the question when it's convenient.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> If you think that's a good deal you're getting paid too much.



Sparrow didn't mention that you get a massive jug of sangria as well as a the six plates of tapas. So actually it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Sparrow didn't mention that you get a massive jug of sangria as well as a the six plates of tapas. So actually it's a pretty good deal.



Sangria is a jug full of scrap wine from a week ago, £15 for a meal on a deal is a pisstake.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> Sangria is a jug full of scrap wine from a week ago, £15 for a meal on a deal is a pisstake.



Good job no ones forcing you to go there


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> This is a valid question, no matter who asks it or what their politics are. And being asked to self-identify as a yuppie before answering is a bold new twist on the issue.   The uppitty replies are petty. Do you have to post about cats for a year before you get serious answers to a serious question? Is a new poster obliged to read all the gentrification threads before piping up? Gentrification is happening so fast that the context to any discussion of it is changing every week, there's always new stuff to say, new opinions, new people to join in. So I will answer the question when it's convenient.



This is a forum and a community. They could be anyone, yes as could any of us but I think it is polite to get involved in the community before asking loaded questions. 
What he has done is the equivalent of strolling up to someone on the street with a clip board, and they generally don't get met with happy honest answers.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 14, 2013)

kittyP Did you just press the Like button by mistake?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> kittyP Did you just press the Like button by mistake?



What?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> If you think that's a good deal you're getting paid too much.


I dunno, that's not too bad for 6 dishes and a litre of sangria if you want a _special _meal.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 14, 2013)

I could have sworn I got alerted to a Like by you for post #57.  You must have Unliked it at record speed.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I dunno, that's not too bad for 6 dishes and a litre of sangria if you want a _special _meal.



Compared to the prices at Angels and Gypsies http://www.angelsandgypsies.com/tapas-menu/ or boqueria http://boqueriatapas.com/resources/menus/food.pdf its a very good deal... Angels and Gypsies is bloody awesome tho...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

Initially i felt hostile to the tapas deal but i'm beginning to change my opinion.


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

Feel free and keep thinking that £15 is a good deal for a meal, no wonder no one has replied to my London is the centre of the universe type thread.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/london-needs-everybodies-taxes-to-attract-tourists.315044/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Initially i felt hostile to the tapas deal but i'm beginning to change my opinion.



Innit. Tapas can proper expensive. Angels and Gypsies prices has gone up quite a bit since I lived in Camberwell. We only ever went on special occasions, like birthday when our parents have come to visit. Not sure we could justify spending that much on a meal now... 

I'd easily spend £30 on a meal for two though. I went to Mama Lan tonight we had four dishes between us and a gin cocktail each came to just under £30. Mama Lan is one of my fave places in the village.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> Feel free and keep thinking that £15 is a good deal for a meal, no wonder no one has replied to my London is the centre of the universe type thread.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/london-needs-everybodies-taxes-to-attract-tourists.315044/



It is a reasonable deal in the context of where it is. 

If you have a massive chip on your shoulder about London then I can appreciate you might not get that.


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> Feel free and keep thinking that £15 is a good deal for a meal, no wonder no one has replied to my London is the centre of the universe type thread.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/london-needs-everybodies-taxes-to-attract-tourists.315044/



Bitter?


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

Why not try and be left wing forra bit.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 14, 2013)

You could spend nearly 15 quid on a pint and a  steak in weatherspoons ffs


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Bitter?



No, I can afford it, probably more than you but that isn't the point, just because you are getting a tad more in recompense doesn't mean the countries median has advanced.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> No, I can afford it, probably more than you but that isn't the point, just because you are getting a tad more in recompense doesn't mean the countries median has advanced.



I am considerably richer than yow


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> No, I can afford it, probably more than you but that isn't the point, just because you are getting a tad more in recompense doesn't mean the countries median has advanced.



I don't care how much you earn. My point was that you were moaning about no one replying to your thread and were trying to draw attention to it here by throwing your toys out the pram.


----------



## Thora (Sep 14, 2013)

We spent £50 last week on a pub Sunday roast for 2 adults and a child with a drink each - just an ordinary pub in Bristol.  £30 for a nice meal for two doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

None of you are on £71 per week JSA.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> None of you are on £71 per week JSA.



Well obviously. But snadge is minted.


----------



## Geri (Sep 14, 2013)

Thora said:


> We spent £50 last week on a pub Sunday roast for 2 adults and a child with a drink each - just an ordinary pub in Bristol.  £30 for a nice meal for two doesn't sound bad to me.



What pub was that?


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

Dan U said:


> I am considerably richer than yow



Can't spell and tries a Harry Enfield approach.



MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I don't care how much you earn. My point was that you were moaning about no one replying to your thread and were trying to draw attention to it here by throwing your toys out the pram.




I'm talking about you pricing the rest of the country out of what you think is reasonable, £15 for a meal is expensive.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

Thora said:


> We spent £50 last week on a pub Sunday roast for 2 adults and a child with a drink each - just an ordinary pub in Bristol.  £30 for a nice meal for two doesn't sound bad to me.


Not entirely sure you're comparing like with like here, but you can much cheaper pub meal deals in Brixton. £50 would be a lot for me to spend on a pub meal.


----------



## Thora (Sep 14, 2013)

Geri said:


> What pub was that?


Spotted Cow on North Street.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I could have sworn I got alerted to a Like by you for post #57.  You must have Unliked it at record speed.



I do it all the time. Go to press reply and press like by mistake.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> Can't spell and tries a Harry Enfield approach.
> .



You are the one who said it.


----------



## Geri (Sep 14, 2013)

Thora said:


> Spotted Cow on North Street.



Blimey, I'm not going there then. I thought £19 for two steaks & chips and two pints of lager was dear in the Walkabout today.


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

Geri said:


> Blimey, I'm not going there then. I thought £19 for two steaks & chips and two pints of lager was dear in the Walkabout today.




That's not bad,  as long as they were decent steaks.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> I follow UKIP and I liked a few of Melanie Phlips' comments on question time.



you'll find it much friendlier in the politics forum.


----------



## Thora (Sep 14, 2013)

Geri said:


> Blimey, I'm not going there then. I thought £19 for two steaks & chips and two pints of lager was dear in the Walkabout today.


To be fair it was a big meal!
Something like bread & olives while we were waiting (hungry child) - £3.50
Two adult meals @ £10 each and a child's meal @ £5
Two puddings @ £4.50 and a child's ice cream £3
Beer, wine and a lemonade (might have been two beers).
Adds up quick!

It was a really good roast though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> I'm talking about you *pricing the rest of the country out *of what you think is reasonable, £15 for a meal is expensive.



Yeah cos I set the prices of meals 

£15 for a meal and a drink isn't expensive imo but I do appreciate that it might be out of reach for some people. I haven't mentioned anything about the rest of the country, we're talking about London.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> I'm talking about you pricing the rest of the country out of what you think is reasonable, £15 for a meal is expensive.


But if you actually look at both the thread title and the forum it's in, it's very specifically about Brixton, in London, _in this instance_


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

Thora said:


> To be fair it was a big meal!
> Something like bread & olives while we were waiting (hungry child) - £3.50
> Two adult meals @ £10 each and a child's meal @ £5
> Two puddings @ £4.50 and a child's ice cream £3
> ...


Add all those extras to the tapas meal and it would be even more expensive.


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Yeah cos I set the prices of meals
> 
> £15 for a meal and a drink isn't expensive imo but I do appreciate that it might be out of reach for some people. I haven't mentioned anything about the rest of the country, we're talking about London.



You may be talking about London, £15 is a pisstake everywhere else, trouble is, an aspirant in Aberdeen sees a profit.


----------



## Geri (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> That's not bad,  as long as they were decent steaks.



It was very nice food. I'm just used to Wetherspoons prices!


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Yeah cos I set the prices of meals
> 
> £15 for a meal and a drink isn't expensive imo but I do appreciate that it might be out of reach for some people. I haven't mentioned anything about the rest of the country, we're talking about London.


I guess the point is that £15 for a meal would have once seemed at the higher end of the spectrum for Brixton, but now it's probably more towards the lower end, given the new food places that have opened up. Thankfully, there's still a few places left where you can get decent food in Brixton for way under £15 a head.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

TBH I've found going out for a meal outside of London a lot more expensive. For example, I took my mum out for a pub meal recently and it came to £50 for the two of us, I had a glass of wine with it but mum doesn't drink. I very rarely spend more than £40 on a meal in Brixton for me and the fella and we both have at least one alcoholic drink sometimes a bottle of wine to share.


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> But if you actually look at both the thread title and the forum it's in, it's very specifically about Brixton, in London, _in this instance_




Yes, and you think it is good value, how much is your rent again?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I guess the point is that £15 for a meal would have once seemed at the higher end of the spectrum for Brixton, but now it's probably more towards the lower end, given the new food places that have opened up. Thankfully, there's still a few places left where you can get decent food in Brixton for way under £15 a head.



Absolutely but I don't think snadge has a point. I think s/he just want to have a row.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> Yes, and you think it is good value, how much is your rent again?



Your taking it out of context again. We're talking about food not rent


----------



## Dan U (Sep 14, 2013)

OMG RENT IS MORE MONEY IN LONDON


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> Yes, and you think it is good value, how much is your rent again?


You know, you can't do the inverse snobbery thing whilst also claiming that you probably earn more than everyone, you daft sod 

But FYI no I don't think the rents or house prices in Brixton are "good value", far far from it. 

editor does have a point-£15 for food and full drinks was on the top end for Brixton and now it's mid end, if not lower mid end. Or so I assume- I don't actually eat out very often, and have still only tried a handful of places in the new Village. On the other hand, it's good for decent tapas and drinks for London. Tapas is one of those insidiously priced meals that can turn out more expensive than you'd initially hope. Don't know what the extras comment is about though - the point of tapas is that it's a meal of "extras".


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

Dan U said:


> OMG RENT IS MORE MONEY IN LONDON




SO IS FUCKING FOOD YOU DIVVY.

The strange thing is it cost's the same everywhere else in the country.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> SO IS FUCKING FOOD YOU DIVVY.



you aren't really comparing apples and apples though are you.


----------



## snadge (Sep 14, 2013)

Dan U said:


> you aren't really comparing apples and apples though are you.




You what? Do you mean oranges?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> You know, you can't do the inverse snobbery thing whilst also claiming that you probably earn more than everyone, you daft sod



THIS


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> editor does have a point-£15 for food and full drinks was on the top end for Brixton and now it's mid end, if not lower mid end. Or so I assume- I don't actually eat out very often, and have still only tried a handful of places in the new Village. On the other hand, it's good for decent tapas and drinks for London. Tapas is one of those insidiously priced meals that can turn out more expensive than you'd initially hope. Don't know what the extras comment is about though - the point of tapas is that it's a meal of "extras".



There are still quite a few places where you can get a main meal for a tenner or less. The two columbian places, fujiyamma, khans, goyza, el panzon even honest burgers come in at under a tenner with chips included....


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2013)

Having enjoyed lots of cheap meals in the Brixton village, I have so far struggled to find something at the same price and quality in the area that I am living in.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

It's called Granville Arcade.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's called Granville Arcade.



Not anymore


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's called Granville Arcade.



Do I need to start referring to places by their old names? Do you refer to Jamm as the Old White Horse or the Hootenanny as the Hobgoblin or George Canning? Do you call the new Sainsburys on Coldharbour Lane the ice skating rink? Do you refer to the top of Brixton Road as the shore and actually why call it Brixton Road when it's the River Effra?

And it's not brixton but Brixstane!!! FFS


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 14, 2013)

snadge said:


> SO IS FUCKING FOOD YOU DIVVY.
> 
> The strange thing is it cost's the same everywhere else in the country.



Given that commercial property costs more in London than in Grimsby it gathers that they have to sell a bag of chips for a bit more to reflect that. It's called market economics. A crap system, but that's what it is.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 14, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Do I need to start referring to places by their old names? Do you refer to Jamm as the Old White Horse or the Hootenanny as the Hobgoblin or George Canning? Do you call the new Sainsburys on Coldharbour Lane the ice skating rink? Do you refer to the top of Brixton Road as the shore and actually why call it Brixton Road when it's the River Effra?
> 
> And it's not brixton but Brixstane!!! FFS


Though tbf I still have significant trouble remembering to call the Hoot the Hoot, rather than the Hobgoblin!


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Though tbf I still have significant trouble remembering to call the Hoot the Hoot, rather than the Hobgoblin!



I like it being called the Hootahob.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

boohoo said:


> I like it being called the Hootahob.



me too


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Do I need to start referring to places by their old names? Do you refer to Jamm as the Old White Horse or the Hootenanny as the Hobgoblin or George Canning? Do you call the new Sainsburys on Coldharbour Lane the ice skating rink? Do you refer to the top of Brixton Road as the shore and actually why call it Brixton Road when it's the River Effra?
> 
> And it's not brixton but Brixstane!!! FFS



You've run out of booze and or popcorn that's the only explanation i can currently find for the machine gun question thingy.
Your questions are currently being held in a queue until i am sober.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You've run out of booze and or popcorn that's the only explanation i can currently find for the machine gun question thingy.
> Your questions are currently being held in a queue until i am sober.



More like not enough booze!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

boohoo said:


> More like not enough booze!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2013)

Where has Dean gone? I have yet to learn his jacket potato preferences


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where has Dean gone? I have yet to learn his jacket potato preferences



UKIP members go to bed early.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> Ukip members go to bed early.



I bet he sleeps in Egyptian (immigrants) cotton sheets


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 40531


Are you Kermit or am I Kermit? I've been called Beaker before!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Are you Kermit or am I Kermit? I've been called Beaker before!



I can play either role which ever you are more comfortable with.
I can even do cat.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's not to say that I dislike modern Brixton, just that I'm wary of the effects such accelerated demographic change is having on us "old-timers" who remember when Lambeth Town Hall wasn't a bastion of new Labour neoliberaltastic bullshit, and when councillors felt it to be more important to get Lambeth ratepayers a good deal, than to slavishly comply with government _diktat_.
> 
> Change is inevitable, accelerated change that in some cases appears to be driven by political notions (yes, Lambeth Labour councillors, I am pointing at you and your conception of "too much social housing in Lambeth") of "improving" the borough's demographic, shouldn't be inevitable, though, although in the case of Lambeth Labour I suspect it is, hence so many seemingly weird planning and development decisions.



I have been thinking of starting a thread about social housing. Went to the Brixton Blog event on the bedroom tax this week and took a lot of notes. What you say in this post was voiced at the meeting.

People do feel they are being pushed out of the area. That the Labour group are not doing enough.

I would also say some senior Council officers in Regeneration and housing would also to be to blame. From my recent experiences of being on the end of attempted eviction some senior officers are more powerful than some Cllrs.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

quimcunx his thread still hasn't been posted on LOL


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Not entirely sure you're comparing like with like here, but you can much cheaper pub meal deals in Brixton. £50 would be a lot for me to spend on a pub meal.



People like to spend money on different things.  I'd rather spend more on food and less on alcohol.  Others would prefer cheaper food or to eat in and save their money for beer.

Brixton village is good value for the quality of the food.  Yes you can eat for less than £15 but you can spend a lot more too.  £15 would be good value in any part of the country I've been to for comparable food.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> TBH I've found going out for a meal outside of London a lot more expensive. For example, I took my mum out for a pub meal recently and it came to £50 for the two of us, I had a glass of wine with it but mum doesn't drink. I very rarely spend more than £40 on a meal in Brixton for me and the fella and we both have at least one alcoholic drink sometimes a bottle of wine to share.



Yes this is true. 
Country pubs in Kent, Essex, Sussex and Surrey etc are often extremely expensive for food, even the non gastro type.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Yes this is true.
> Country pubs in Kent, Essex, Sussex and Surrey etc are often extremely expensive for food, even the non gastro type.



We took the fella's nan and aunty for a roast lunch last winter in West Sussex and it came to £100 for the four of us. It wasn't a posh place just a normal country pub.

I could cook a fucking amazing family sized roast with all the trimmings for less than the per head cost for that meal...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 15, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> People like to spend money on different things.  I'd rather spend more on food and less on alcohol.  Others would prefer cheaper food or to eat in and save their money for beer.
> 
> Brixton village is good value for the quality of the food.  Yes you can eat for less than £15 but you can spend a lot more too.  £15 would be good value in any part of the country I've been to for comparable food.



Also, people may judge things expensive because they retain in their head fixed 'reference' prices that over time don't reflect inflation.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Also, people may judge things expensive because they retain in their head fixed 'reference' prices that over time don't reflect inflation.



Or the fact that their wages/benefits are not rising in line with inflation.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2013)

Dan U said:


> You could spend nearly 15 quid on a pint and a  steak in weatherspoons ffs



on tuesdays it's 7 quid, including a drink, at the spoons at the top of brixton hill.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dan U said:


> You could spend nearly 15 quid on a pint and a  steak in weatherspoons ffs



You can get two for that on a Tuesday! 8oz sirloin, a side and a pint or spirit and mixer for £7.99.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 15, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> on tuesdays it's 7 quid, including a drink, at the spoons at the top of brixton hill.



WTF! How did we post exactly the same thing at the same time when there's been such a big gap between those posts

Damn you fractionman


----------



## Dan U (Sep 15, 2013)

Spooky!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> WTF! How did we post exactly the same thing at the same time when there's been such a big gap between those posts
> 
> Damn you fractionman


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> We took the fella's nan and aunty for a roast lunch last winter in West Sussex and it came to £100 for the four of us. It wasn't a posh place just a normal country pub.
> 
> I could cook a fucking amazing family sized roast with all the trimmings for less than the per head cost for that meal...



That sounds great. We will be round at 1pm.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> That sounds great. We will be round at 1pm.



You and the good lady wife are welcome any time


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> You and the good lady wife are welcome any time



TAXI!!!!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You can get two for that on a Tuesday! 8oz sirloin, a side and a pint or spirit and mixer for £7.99.





fractionMan said:


> on tuesdays it's 7 quid, including a drink, at the spoons at the top of brixton hill.



Zebu and chips a bargain at only £7


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2013)

I like zebu.  It's exotic 

Plus if you go for the mixed grill it's beef, lamb, gammon, pork & a sausage too for the same price.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Zebu and chips a bargain at only £7



Wow, just had to Google that. I never knew!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> I like zebu.  It's exotic
> 
> Plus if you go for the mixed grill it's beef, lamb, gammon, pork & a sausage too for the same price.



Have you tried the mixed grill at Lisboa Grill yet. It's £27 for two and includes a fucktonne of meats and chips. It gave me palpitations!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Have you tried the mixed grill at Lisboa Grill yet. It's £27 for two and includes a fucktonne of meats and chips. It gave me palpitations!



Sounds awesome 

Nothing quite like the meat sweats.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Have you tried the mixed grill at Lisboa Grill yet. It's £27 for two and includes a fucktonne of meats and chips. It gave me palpitations!



snadge would have palpitations too


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Sounds awesome
> 
> Nothing quite like the meat sweats.



This beyond meat sweats. More like a meat come up. Rushing on fackin' meat blad.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> This beyond meat sweats. More like a meat come up. Rushing on fackin' meat blad.



Off topic.. 

Thursday I cooked dinner for a couple in the pub. They ordered:

Two portions of onion rings
Two cheeseburgers and chips
Garlic bread
Four southern fried chicken goujons
Nachos
Potato wedges
Hash Browns

AND they almost finished it all  I was amazed


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Off topic..
> 
> Thursday I cooked dinner for a couple in the pub. They ordered:
> 
> ...



I'm hungry now and want all of that menu. Single serving of course.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Off topic..
> 
> Thursday I cooked dinner for a couple in the pub. They ordered:
> 
> ...



WORMS?!


----------



## T & P (Sep 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where has Dean gone? I have yet to learn his jacket potato preferences


Mission accomplished, I suspect...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 15, 2013)

T & P said:


> Mission accomplished, I suspect...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

All this gentrification talk does seem to make people hungry.

Luckily there's lots of nice new places to eat.....


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Thirty quid for tapas is a lot of money. I can get tapas for three, and drinks for only €20. Tapas is considered a cheap eating option. But I live in Spain.


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't understand how a UKIP & Melanie Philips empathiser can leave the house on a morning and exist in the real world without having some sort of epic meltdown on a daily basis.
Participating in everyday life must drive them dotty.
I can see how one can partially evade reality by living in the rural shires, but in zone's 1-4 in London? 

The UKIP position is one of lazy-non-thought, born out of social and status anxiety. UKIPers who reside in modern urban centres can only be rampant masochists as well as dimwits.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Thirty quid for tapas is a lot of money. I can get tapas for three, and drinks for only €20. Tapas is considered a cheap eating option. But I live in Spain.


Yes. So again not really relevant at all to a thread about London and London prices.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yes. So again not really relevant at all to a thread about London and London prices.


True, but even for London £30 is expensive for tapas.

Try: http://www.andaluciatapas.co.uk/?category=1  or  http://www.elcantara.net/westfield/   for comparison


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 15, 2013)

...a thread about horrid gentrifiers is now thread about the cost of tapas.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> True, but even for London £30 is expensive for tapas.


No, I would say it's _ really _not, not when it includes a significant drink to last the whole meal. Well at least in my experience of having tapas in a few other places in South London. 

As I said I'm not a major eater outer, but as MrsDarlingsKiss pointed out there are nearby places that are considerably more, and even more basic places I reckon 6 dishes and a bottle of wine/sangria jug would cost over £30. If you take £10 for the drink, that's £3.33 per individual dish no matter what you have. That's at the bottom end of tapas places in London, particularly for the meaty dishes. Perhaps not such a good deal to a veggie couple but still not "expensive" given the what the type of meal costs in the area.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ...a thread about the evils of gentrification is now thread about the cost of tapas.


Yes, I wish I had never have mentioned the fucking tapas  Should have instead lamented the sad closing of Speedy Noodle, where you could indeed get a meal for three for under the equivalent of €20. Or indeed just slightly over £10 if you're all veggie and not drinking.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 15, 2013)

Noodle Time in CP has now been replaced by this fucking abomination...






hands off our noodle shops, you cuntz!


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> me too



I like the Gobblin' Nanny


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> ...Mama Lan tonight we had four dishes between us and a gin cocktail each came to just under £30.



sorry but you were ripped off blind, that's fucking extortionate.

how much are they charging per dish?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ...a thread about horrid gentrifiers is now thread about the cost of tapas.



...and how much everyone has paid, and can afford, to eat it in the freshly gentrified wilderness of old Brixton town...

Is new Brixton really old Brixton with the same old people doing the same old things slightly different and more expensively?


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ...a thread about horrid gentrifiers is now thread about the cost of tapas.


Which just goes to show how the boards of U75 have become gentrified. I can remember when people here wouldn't have known what tapas was. I blame it on the likes of that Stanley Edwards travelling to these foreign places and bringing back their weird foreign ways.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> sorry but you were ripped off blind, that's fucking extortionate.
> 
> how much are they charging per dish?



Don't be sorry, I really enjoyed the meal and was happy to pay the cost. Each dish was between 3.50 and 6 quid. We had two set of dumplings, chicken wings and veggie fritters.  The dumplings are hand made in front of you with good quality ingredients, they are absolutely worth it - to me. If I want cheapo dumplings, and I very often do, then I go to Silk Road in Camberwell where 10 dumplings are £3.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Don't be sorry, I really enjoyed the meal and was happy to pay the cost. Each dish was between 3.50 and 6 quid per dish. We had two set of dumplings, chicken wings and veggie fritters.  The dumplings are hand made in front of you with good quality ingredients, they are absolutely worth it - to me. If I want cheapo dumplings, and I very often do, then I go to Silk Road in Camberwell where 10 dumplings are £3.


At the end of the day that is what it is all about. If you are happy to pay the price, and the quantity and quality is good enough, then the price is acceptable.


----------



## xenon (Sep 15, 2013)

:facepalm at self:


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

xenon said:


> Er, you're in Spain.


The weather is better here too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> At the end of the day that is what it is all about. If you are happy to pay the price, and the quantity and quality is good enough, then the price is acceptable.



No. I don't agree with that and that wasn't the point that I was making.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 15, 2013)

New tapas place, El Toro Espanol, out back of Hand in Hand pub on New Park rd is pricey, and very ordinary. About £40 for a few plates and a pint each.


----------



## Thora (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> True, but even for London £30 is expensive for tapas.
> 
> Try: http://www.andaluciatapas.co.uk/?category=1  or  http://www.elcantara.net/westfield/   for comparison


They look more expensive?


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 15, 2013)

boohoo said:


> I like it being called the Hootahob.



The Hoothob Canning!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Thora said:


> They look more expensive?



And one of them is in a souless shopping centre


----------



## Thora (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> And one of them is in a souless shopping centre


I'm surprised so many people think £15 a head for a meal and drinks is that expensive tbh.  Maybe Bristol is really expensive too but less than that is Wetherspoons prices ime.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Thora said:


> They look more expensive?


Yes, I missed dessiato's alternative choices previously, he must have edited them in. Couldn't access the Elcantara menu, but the Andalucia pace is definitely more expensive for tapas. Cheapest tapas meal I could make for 6 dishes was £26.45, plus £14.95 for the sangria jug. That's over a tenner more expensive. Granted the set meal seems good value but a) that's not really tapas it's a three course meal, and b) it's still more pricey if you add the sangria.

As I said, tapas, like custom ordered sushi, might seem cheap when you look at dishes on an individual level but when you add them up it can get a bit


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ...a thread about horrid gentrifiers is now thread about the cost of tapas.


once you get onto the cost of tapas you know it's gentrifiers talking.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

There are people starving in Accrington.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yes, I wish I had never have mentioned the fucking tapas  Should have instead lamented the sad closing of Speedy Noodle, where you could indeed get a meal for three for under the equivalent of €20. Or indeed just slightly over £10 if you're all veggie and not drinking.


it's never been the same since the demise of the baked potato place up the way from the station, which did bloody good ratatouille.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There are people starving in Accrington.


yes, but they'll have to wait till dinner time like the rest of us


----------



## xenon (Sep 15, 2013)

Thora said:


> I'm surprised so many people think £15 a head for a meal and drinks is that expensive tbh.  Maybe Bristol is really expensive too but less than that is Wetherspoons prices ime.



Yep. I wouldn't say 30 quid for tapas for 2 in London is atypically expensive. I paid that in Bristol at El Peuto the other week. 2 of us. 1 beer, 1 soft drink. 5, maybe 6 dishes.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, but they'll have to wait till dinner time like the rest of us


 
Can we send them some tapas?


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 15, 2013)

I think there has been a recent shift in the type of "gentrifiers" (horrible term! I prefer to call them diluters) recently. 

Until not so long ago, the archetypal incomer arrived in search of "edgy", "vibrant" Brixton. They came for the party scene, the drugs, the lively nature of the place. They wanted to live vicariously amid the perceived danger and excitement. 

The newer, and younger, breed, however, seem to find appeal in the fact that Brixton is no longer "edgy" and dangerous. They don't want that. They come here because it is a food, fashion, nightlife "destination", as evinced, for example, in this thread which has become a bun fight over the price of tapas. They even complain about the noise in Coldharbour Lane, ffs! 

Since I got beaten unconscious and robbed (April 2011), I don't go out much late any more, but a couple of Fridays ago I went from the tube, through central Brixton and down Acre Lane at just before midnight, and the place was absolutely teeming with this new type. They just seemed so unutterably _bland_. It honestly felt less "edgy" and "vibrant", and more like a weekend night in, say, Cheltenham or Harrogate.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Thora said:


> I'm surprised so many people think £15 a head for a meal and drinks is that expensive tbh.  Maybe Bristol is really expensive too but less than that is Wetherspoons prices ime.



disingenuous, innit.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

I still can't quite get my head round accidentally starting tapasgate, and that it's still being talked abut 5 pages later


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, but they'll have to wait till dinner time like the rest of us



They'll give you a kick up the tapas.....

....if they had the strength


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I still can't quite get my head round accidentally starting tapasgate, and that it's still being talked abut 5 pages later


what do you expect? this is urban.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow = gentrifying tapas eater responsible for all the ills of brixton


----------



## leanderman (Sep 15, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> Since I got beaten unconscious and robbed (April 2011), I don't go out much late any more.



That's awful.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2013)

ianw said:


> If this bloke is an estate agent, which wouldn't surprise me, this is the attitude that's changing Brixton for the worse. The concept that you could only move here because it was "urban, edgy, vibrant". The idea that that is all firmly in the past now. Estate agents really think they're doing us a favour, don't they, by cleaning up Brixton...



The whole "edgy, vibrant" thing is pretty much the antithesis of how I think about Brixton.  To me Brixton is comfortable and friendly, and it's comfortable and friendly *because* it is multi-racial and multi-cultural and tolerant, because for most of my life it's been a place where *everyone* (except the OB, blow-ins that they are) rubs along, regardless of class, ethnicity, gender or religion.  The daft (maybe even pathetic) thing is, that what makes Brixton comfortable to me is what makes it "edgy" and "vibrant" to others.  I end up scratching my head and asking myself "what sort of fucked-up world do you have to live in, that you're so unexposed to real life that you perceive that socialising in a multi-cultural area is 'edgy'?".  I can only surmise that the fucked-up world some of these people come from is majority middle-class and (to borrow from Greg Dyke) "hideously white".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i wish someone would clean up brixton. i rode past a severed goats head in the gutter on atlantic road the other day. A FUCKING GOATS HEAD!
> 
> satanists?



Or someone who decided they didn't want goat's head soup for dinner, after all.


----------



## xenon (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I still can't quite get my head round accidentally starting tapasgate, and that it's still being talked abut 5 pages later



new posts, I'm slightly hungover and love tapas.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 15, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The whole "edgy, vibrant" thing is pretty much the antithesis of how I think about Brixton.  To me Brixton is comfortable and friendly, and it's comfortable and friendly *because* it is multi-racial and multi-cultural and tolerant, because for most of my life it's been a place where *everyone* (except the OB, blow-ins that they are) rubs along, regardless of class, ethnicity, gender or religion.  The daft (maybe even pathetic) thing is, that what makes Brixton comfortable to me is what makes it "edgy" and "vibrant" to others.  I end up scratching my head and asking myself "what sort of fucked-up world do you have to live in, that you're so unexposed to real life that you perceive that socialising in a multi-cultural area is 'edgy'?".  I can only surmise that the fucked-up world some of these people come from is majority middle-class and (to borrow from Greg Dyke) "hideously white".



This reminds me of something I encountered about 1999. I was coming back on the tube about 9p.m. on a Saturday. Two young, very MC looking women opposite me were discussing whether to get a cab when they got to Brixton.

It turned out they were going to the Dogstar. And outside the front of the tube it really did look as if they were trying to find a cab.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Agent Sparrow = gentrifying tapas eater responsible for all the ills of brixton


Yes. As boohoo says, wait till I add a buggy to the mix


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yes. As boohoo says, wait till I add a buggy to the mix



No please! We can't take buggy-gate so quickly after tapas-gate.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm more Brixton than *all* of you


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> No please! We can't take buggy-gate so quickly after tapas-gate.


Buggies are unbelievably expensive. They are so expensive that you could probably eat out at that tapas bar for weeks and still have change from the price of a good buggy.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Buggies are unbelievably expensive. They are so expensive that you could probably eat out at that tapas bar for weeks and still have change from the price of a good buggy.



But how many buggies would it take to raise a deposit on a newly-"deloused"-of-squatters ex-council flat overlooking a pattie/curry goat shop?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> But how many buggies would it take to raise a deposit on a newly-"deloused"-of-squatters ex-council flat overlooking a pattie/curry goat shop?


Tbf some of the larger buggies seem huge enough to be moved into themselves...


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

I've just been looking at the price of buggies on Amazon. Some are very much cheaper than I thought.

As for gentrification, I think that you only have to see what's happening here to see a prime example of it in action. I mean, last week someone was asking for caviar recipes!  Whatever next, a thread about men's personal grooming?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I have been thinking of starting a thread about social housing. Went to the Brixton Blog event on the bedroom tax this week and took a lot of notes. What you say in this post was voiced at the meeting.
> 
> People do feel they are being pushed out of the area. That the Labour group are not doing enough.



I was thinking back to the '70s and '80s earlier, wondering to myself what the first step toward the current state of play in Brixton was, and it strikes me that a big impact was made by the death of fair rents, closely followed by the shift from secure private tenure to ASTs. Something that previously drew a constant stream of new arrivals into Brixton, as well as providing an affordable home to those who couldn't get social housing, was removed.  In its place was a big nothing, given that contemporaneous with the above was the revised "Right to Buy" legislation that disbarred local authorities from replacing sold units with new-build.
So, once the end of affordable housing was signalled, almost 30 years ago, there was no restraint on any in-flow that had some brass in their pocket, and the urban poor were increasingly marginalised in their own communities.

A simplistic analysis, I know, but I think it has utility.



> I would also say some senior Council officers in Regeneration and housing would also to be to blame. From my recent experiences of being on the end of attempted eviction some senior officers are more powerful than some Cllrs.



And people wonder why my constain refrain with regard to politicians, elected or professional, is "kill 'em all"!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I've just been looking at the price of buggies on Amazon. Some are very much cheaper than I thought.
> 
> As for gentrification, I think that you only have to see what's happening here to see a prime example of it in action. I mean, last week someone was asking for caviar recipes!  Whatever next, a thread about men's personal grooming?


Well, there's also a "growing older" factor for some. When I first moved here a very occasional meal in Fujiyama was a _massive_ treat and something that seemed quite extravagant. Granted I was earning a lot less then, but then I was also spending all the money I did have on booze, which I certainly don't do now.

Also more generally, food in the UK (or at least in the areas I've lived) seems to have changed a lot in my adult lifetime. I remember when £5 would seem very pricey for a pub lunch, and it would be a mixed grill.

(edit: just got the gentlemen's grooming reference )


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Well, there's also a "growing older" factor for some. When I first moved here a very occasional meal in Fujiyama was a _massive_ treat and something that seemed quite extravagant. Granted I was earning a lot less then, but then I was also spending all the money I did have on booze, which I certainly don't do now.
> 
> Also more generally, food in the UK (or at least in the areas I've lived) seems to have changed a lot in my adult lifetime. I remember when £5 would seem very pricey for a pub lunch, and it would be a mixed grill.
> 
> (edit: just got the gentlemen's grooming reference )


And the caviar one? 

I love a god mixed grill. I had one in a hotel in Surrey recently, it was about ten pounds and excellent.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Well, there's also a "growing older" factor for some. When I first moved here a very occasional meal in Fujiyama was a _massive_ treat and something that seemed quite extravagant. Granted I was earning a lot less then, but then I was also spending all the money I did have on booze, which I certainly don't do now.



Agree. I barely go out partying these days and when I do go out I'd rather spend money on a meal than down the pub etc. Also there seems to be less going on in Brixton nightlifewise that I actually want to go to....


----------



## Manter (Sep 15, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> I don't understand how a UKIP & Melanie Philips empathiser can leave the house on a morning and exist in the real world without having some sort of epic meltdown on a daily basis.
> Participating in everyday life must drive them dotty.
> I can see how one can partially evade reality by living in the rural shires, but in zone's 1-4 in London?
> 
> The UKIP position is one of lazy-non-thought, born out of social and status anxiety. UKIPers who reside in modern urban centres can only be rampant masochists as well as dimwits.


I bloody love this comment


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> This reminds me of something I encountered about 1999. I was coming back on the tube about 9p.m. on a Saturday. Two young, very MC looking women opposite me were discussing whether to get a cab when they got to Brixton.
> 
> It turned out they were going to the Dogstar. And outside the front of the tube it really did look as if they were trying to find a cab.



  Everyone knows that you can get mugged at least 5 times in 200 yards in Brixton!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's never been the same since the demise of the baked potato place up the way from the station, which did bloody good ratatouille.


i always got the potato  with beans and sausages.

it seems like the one thing they did least well was the potato


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 15, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Everyone knows that you can get mugged at least 5 times in 200 yards in Brixton!!!



which is really unfortunate for the last 4 muggers


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> And the caviar one?


I think I was kinda including this in the point about changing attitudes to food in the UK. Or specifically there's more of a dichotomy now - foods previously seen as exotic and expensive are more normalised (see gastro pubs, increase in certain food options in supermarkets), yet on the other hand an increasing amount of people no longer have the money to buy food, period  But I could see that some people who don't fall into that second category starting to see caviar in a different light to how it might have been viewed 10 years ago.



> I love a *god* mixed grill. I had one in a hotel in Surrey recently, it was about ten pounds and excellent.


 Does that, like, come with angels and choirs?


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 15, 2013)

OK, a yuppie-who-moved-to-Brixton-more than-10-years-ago here. 

20 years ago I was most definitely a yuppie - young, upwardly mobile, worked for a multi-national, drove a Golf GTI and owned a flat off Clapham Common.  I then had my 'what the hell am I doing' moment, sold the flat, took a year off and went travelling, then landed in Brixton because I had no money and no job and there were some cheap nice rooms there.

I fell in with a poorer, more creative, generally nicer crowd and have been here ever since.  Alas, no longer young, upwardly mobile or professional.  And I don't even vote Tory any more.

On balance, I think Brixton changed me more than I gentrified Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> which is really unfortunate for the last 4 muggers



It's "dog eat dog" on the Brixton frontier!!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's "dog eat dog" on the Brixton frontier!!!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I remember when £5 would seem very pricey for a pub lunch, and it would be a mixed grill.


 
 Morrison's café are still banging out Sunday Roasts for £4.55.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's "dog eat dog" on the Brixton frontier!!!


Is there a Korean restaurant in Brixton? I enjoy S E Asian food.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Is there a Korean restaurant in Brixton? I enjoy S E Asian food.



What's that got to do with the price of tapas?

THREAD DERAIL


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Is there a Korean restaurant in Brixton? I enjoy S E Asian food.


the two don't follow. korea not in s.e. asia.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's "dog eat dog" on the Brixton frontier!!!


given the quality of meat in fast food joints i wouldn't be surprised if it's man eat dog in some parts of brixton (and the rest of london for that matter)


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the two don't follow. korea not in s.e. asia.


You know, that map surprises me a bit, too.  I always had a memory it was closer in than that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

Sirena said:


> You know, that map surprises me a bit, too.  I always had a memory it was closer in than that.


a memory from where? unless korea's been moved hundreds of miles in the past few decades it's where it's always been, well in east asia


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a memory from where? unless korea's been moved hundreds of miles in the past few decades it's where it's always been, well in east asia


 I don't know.  I was too young to know much about the US etc in Korea but their involvement in Vietnam was very big news in my day.  Perhaps I just assumed they had popped across the border.  I must have seen a map of that part of the world a thousand times and I know the shape of the Korean peninsula but I just thought it stuck out lower down.

When I had been in London for years, I was still surprised that you could could get to Soho from both Piccadilly Circus and Tottenham Court Road.  To my mind these places were in completely different parts of London.


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Always funny to see American Supersizing and British Post-War frugalism combine to leave people in Spanish bars in a state of confused outrage, unable to cope with the concept of Tapas.

Opinions of price + inherent value + portion size seem gloriously fucked up here.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Also, people may judge things expensive because they retain in their head fixed 'reference' prices that over time don't reflect inflation.


You mean like poor people?


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't you just love the way that U75 can go from talking about "gentrification" of Brixton to a minor debate about Korea in relation to S.E.Asia via a bit of a bun fight about the cost of tapas? And all in the same thread.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's that got to do with the price of tapas?
> 
> THREAD DERAIL


Just had some very nice pncho de pollo. Three pieces for €1,50. Then two Rioja, a vino tinto de verao, and a moscatel for €5,80, but it was an expensive bar. In your face Brixton!


----------



## newbie (Sep 15, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I was thinking back to the '70s and '80s earlier, wondering to myself what the first step toward the current state of play in Brixton was, and it strikes me that a big impact was made by the death of fair rents, closely followed by the shift from secure private tenure to ASTs. Something that previously drew a constant stream of new arrivals into Brixton, as well as providing an affordable home to those who couldn't get social housing, was removed.  In its place was a big nothing, given that contemporaneous with the above was the revised "Right to Buy" legislation that disbarred local authorities from replacing sold units with new-build.
> So, once the end of affordable housing was signalled, almost 30 years ago, there was no restraint on any in-flow that had some brass in their pocket, and the urban poor were increasingly marginalised in their own communities.
> 
> A simplistic analysis, I know, but I think it has utility.
> ...


does the name Mrs Narayan ring any bells?  No reason why it should, but it just might.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Don't you just love the way that U75 can go from talking about "gentrification" of Brixton to a minor debate about Korea in relation to S.E.Asia via a bit of a bun fight about the cost of tapas? And all in the same thread.


Everyting is everyting...


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Don't you just love the way that U75 can go from talking about "gentrification" of Brixton to a minor debate about Korea in relation to S.E.Asia via a bit of a bun fight about the cost of tapas? And all in the same thread.



How big are the buns in this bun fight? Are they evenly distributed or prohibitively priced? Do the buns look like they were made by people who describe themselves as artisans? Would you describe the bun fight as vibrant?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2013)

newbie said:


> does the name Mrs Narayan ring any bells?  No reason why it should, but it just might.



Only Narayan that comes immediately to mind is Rudy, who I still have mixed feelings about.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> How big are the buns in this bun fight? Are they evenly distributed or prohibitively priced? Do the buns look like they were made by people who describe themselves as artisans? Would you describe the bun fight as vibrant?


The bunfight was pretty ordinary in U75 terms. I would have hoped for something more vibrant and rustic in keeping with the gentrification of Brixton. Who wants common or garden benfights that might be seen in other, more ordinary, places? It would have been, no doubt, more edgy ten or more years ago.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> The bunfight was pretty ordinary in U75 terms. I would have hoped for something more vibrant and rustic in keeping with the gentrification of Brixton. Who wants common or garden benfights that might be seen in other, more ordinary, places? It would have been, no doubt, more edgy ten or more years ago.


 Thirty years ago, it would have been drive-by bun an' cheese everywhere.  Now it would be more a flakey choux snowstorm.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Thirty years ago, it would have been drive-by bun an' cheese everywhere.  Now it would be more a flakey choux snowstorm.


I can remember when it was all green fields. The question of tapas prices couldn't have occurred. In those day we thought we were lucky to get a cheese and onion sandwich, and a pint of tea. But we had change from half a crown.


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> The bunfight was pretty ordinary in U75 terms. I would have hoped for something more vibrant and rustic in keeping with the gentrification of Brixton. Who wants common or garden benfights that might be seen in other, more ordinary, places? It would have been, no doubt, more edgy ten or more years ago.



Let's fucking settle this.

BRIXTON CLASS WAR BUN FIGHT
Meet outside Foxtons, high noon.

BLUE CORNER: The Gentrifiers and their vibrant Dim Sum Pork Bun's
RED CORNER: The Locals and their corner shop discount baps.

Stock available at all 45 Tesco 'pop-up' stores in Brixton.

FIIIIIIGHT


----------



## artyfarty (Sep 15, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> I was just wondering whether the "young professional" white middle class type, who now you see everywhere in Brixton, think of Brixton's "yuppification". In particular, those who moved to Brixton at least 10 years ago and have seen this trend happening and the make up of Brixton changing.
> 
> Do you prefer the Brixton of old with more Caribbean influence, the town was more edgy and dangerous, and felt more gritty and tough?
> 
> ...


Now look what you've done!!


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Let's fucking settle this.
> 
> BRIXTON CLASS WAR BUN FIGHT
> Meet outside Foxtons, high noon.
> ...


I'm far too frightened of being mugged by five drug addled alcoholics to go to Brixton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I'm far too frightened of being mugged by five drug addled alcoholics to go to Brixton.


those five drug addled alkies are waiting for you, not necessarily in brixton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Don't you just love the way that U75 can go from talking about "gentrification" of Brixton to a minor debate about Korea in relation to S.E.Asia via a bit of a bun fight about the cost of tapas? And all in the same thread.


it's always the way that people who have been caught out try to laugh it off.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> those five drug addled alkies are waiting for you, not necessarily in brixton.


I've been mugged three times in Cleethorpes/Grimsby. I'm not going to Brixton for more of the same. I'm far too gentrified.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 15, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Let's fucking settle this.
> 
> BRIXTON CLASS WAR BUN FIGHT
> Meet outside Foxtons, high noon.
> ...


This is all very well, but I'm kind of, well, purple...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I've been mugged three times in Cleethorpes/Grimsby. I'm not going to Brixton for more of the same. I'm far too gentrified.


they even mug donkeys in cleethorpes. how long has it taken you to be mugged thrice in greater grimsby?


----------



## newbie (Sep 15, 2013)

hmm yes.  possibly I'm mixing up two names from the far off past.  understand what you say about mixed feelings.


anyway, possible wrong name aside, the woman I'm thinking of was a landlord and serial illegal evictor in the days before the Protection from Eviction Act and the changes to the rent acts.  Her particular game, like many of her ilk, was to let out rooms in HMOs as 'holiday lets', not because 1970s Brixton was a highly desirable holiday destination, but because that didn't create a secure tenancy.  Since the tenants irritatingly complained because the rooms were in awful condition she frequently felt the need to lob their stuff into the street and change the locks.  

Evading the requirements for secure tenancies was commonplace in those days, particularly in poor areas- hence the term slum landlord, which has all but vanished from the language. 

Even those able to get a proper tenancy frequently became effectively stuck because of the sheer impossibility of getting another tenancy.  As they were without leverage to improve conditions or get repairs done, that led to a huge amount of unhappiness.

I don't think this is the right thread for a proper discussion about the rent acts, and I'm not going to be online for a few days anyway so I'm not going to start a new thread, but whilst I understand what you're saying, I think it's slightly too "simplistic" to stand without comment.


and it's going to bug me, trying to remember if that really was her name... I'm absolutely certain I'd have known if she was a relation...


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> they even mug donkeys in cleethorpes.


That's true, sadly. I remember years ago my uncle making braying noises and being chased by five donkeys. They are just as likely to mug you as are humans, when


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> they even mug donkeys in cleethorpes. how long has it taken you to be mugged thrice in greater grimsby?


I've not lived there for twenty or more years. I was seventeen the first time, about eighteen the second, then I moved away. After about ten years I moved back and was mugged again that year.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> BLUE CORNER: The Gentrifiers and their vibrant Dim Sum Pork Bun's
> RED CORNER: The Locals and their corner shop discount baps.



No corner for Urbans then! The anarcho-gentrifiers who lunch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> That's true, sadly. I remember years ago my uncle making braying noises and being chased by five donkeys. They are just as likely to mug you as are humans, when


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-23681569


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-23681569


I saw that, it is disgusting. I like donkeys. They are such gentle and mild mannered animals. One day I want to own a string.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 15, 2013)

editor said:


> You mean like poor people?



I meant me and most people, whatever their means.


----------



## Manter (Sep 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I meant me and most people, whatever their means.


Yeah, there are certainly things that, in my head, should cost a particular amount. Cadbury's fudge bars and Heinz baked beans both gave me wtf moments when I bought them the other day because in my head they should be the price they were in about 1991. Not about their absolute cost, but the relative 'value'


----------



## leanderman (Sep 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Yeah, there are certainly things that, in my head, should cost a particular amount. Cadbury's fudge bars and Heinz baked beans both gave me wtf moments when I bought them the other day because in my head they should be the price they were in about 1991. Not about their absolute cost, but the relative 'value'



Wine too: People like to spend about £5 a bottle - as they have for years.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Wine too: People like to spend about £5 a bottle - as they have for years.


...and weed.... That seems to have gone up a bit this last year.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

..and prostitutes. No £2.50 blow jobs on Lyham Road in this day and age!


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Yeah, there are certainly things that, in my head, should cost a particular amount. Cadbury's fudge bars and Heinz baked beans both gave me wtf moments when I bought them the other day because in my head they should be the price they were in about 1991. Not about their absolute cost, but the relative 'value'


Baked beans are 4 cans for a £1 in Iceland, and they've usually got 2 for a £1 deals on Heinz ones too.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Baked beans are 4 cans for a £1 in Iceland, and they've usually got 2 for a £1 deals on Heinz ones too.


 People get all precious about what brand Baked Beans they will eat.  Me?  I buy the cheapest.


----------



## Manter (Sep 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Baked beans are 4 cans for a £1 in Iceland, and they've usually got 2 for a £1 deals on Heinz ones too.


I have a vague memory (and I could be wrong...) of fudge bars being 12p and baked beans 20p....tesco was selling them for 60p a can!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2013)

Sirena said:
			
		

> People get all precious about what brand Baked Beans they will eat.  Me?  I buy the cheapest.



I'm not precious about it. I have tried all kinds of beans and some of them were rank. 
I will buy Sainsbury's own but that's about it other than heinze.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> I have a vague memory (and I could be wrong...) of fudge bars being 12p and baked beans 20p....tesco was selling them for 60p a can!


the two things which seem to have stayed much the same price are cans of lager and eighths of marijuana, from what i'm told an 1/8th isn't a great deal more than the £15 paid about 20 years ago (though i understand it varies depending on hash or grass etc) and in real terms it must be cheaper now to get pissed than it was in the 90s. a can about 10 years ago was 89 or 99p, now you can still get the same. everything else is much dearer though.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 15, 2013)

Back in the day you could pop up to KwikSave at the top of Popes Road and purchase a packet of economy burgers. A packet of eight cost 49p. Of course you had to be brave, desperate and broke to dare open the lid on the chest freezer they were housed in. Worryingly malodorous.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> I have a vague memory (and I could be wrong...) of fudge bars being 12p and baked beans 20p....tesco was selling them for 60p a can!


Do you not remember the famous baked bean wars of Brixton circa 1994?  1p a can!


----------



## Manter (Sep 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Do you not remember the famous baked bean wars of Brixton circa 1994?  1p a can!


I'm too young


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Wine too: People like to spend about £5 a bottle - as they have for years.



£5  for wine, unless it's on a deal, I'd expect it to taste rank... But then that comes from the perspective of an evil gentrifyer, obvs


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Sirena said:


> People get all precious about what brand Baked Beans they will eat.  Me?  I buy the cheapest.



Nah whatevers on offer, mate. Once you've added chorizo, chilli and coriander even the cheapest of cheap beans taste delicious


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> Nah whatevers on offer, mate. Once you've added chorizo, chilli and coriander even the cheapest of cheap beans taste delicious



See, I love all those ingredients but sometimes I just want beans on toast with cheese, simple like. 
Then the beans need to be of an ok quality.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

kittyP said:


> See, I love all those ingredients but sometimes I just want beans on toast with cheese, simple like.
> Then the beans need to be of an ok quality.



Agree. If your not going to adulterate them then they need to be fairly decent ones.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Agree. If your not going to adulterate them then they need to be fairly decent ones.


 I usually adulterate them with garlic and lots of black pepper.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 15, 2013)

Space Invader crisps are now like 25p or something. Outrage


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Space Invader crisps are now like 25p or something. Outrage


 Something should be done....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Something should be done....



pitchforks at the ready


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Tbf I learnt as a student it's worth paying that little bit extra to avoid Safeway Saver beans. You'd get about 5 beans in a tin of sauce


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf I learnt as a student it's worth paying that little bit extra to avoid Safeway Saver beans. You'd get about 5 beans in a tin of sauce



Are they the stripey ones?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Are they the stripey ones?


Can't remember. Blue white and red cans I think, though I'm merging them with Tescos in my head.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf I learnt as a student it's worth paying that little bit extra to avoid Safeway Saver beans. You'd get about 5 beans in a tin of sauce



Asda smart price beans are gross. They taste full of bicarb or low sodium salt. They were almost fizzy. And the spaghetti hoops. Blerg!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

Baked Beans to Coffee Beans: The Road to Gentrification by Rupert Yardley-Christensen

The chapter on Tapas is especially good.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Baked Beans to Coffee Beans: The Road to Gentrification by Rupert Yardley-Christensen
> 
> The chapter on Tapas is especially good.



Cat shit coffee beans?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Cat shit coffee beans?



Brixton Cat Shit Coffee Beans. They put skanga in your janga.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Brixton Cat Shit Coffee Beans. They put skanga in your janga.



With a tagline like that it'll give Federation coffee a run for its money


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> With a tagline like that it'll give Federation coffee a run for its money



The iced rasta blasterchino with a natty nutty topping is AWESOME


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I'm not precious about it. I have tried all kinds of beans and some of them were rank.
> I will buy Sainsbury's own but that's about it other than heinze.


Branston won against about 10 other brands on a blind taste challenge and the four pack is cheaper than Heinz


----------



## Manter (Sep 15, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Branston won against about 10 other brands on a blind taste challenge and the four pack is cheaper than Heinz


Pepsi wins taste tests over coke. But no one  actually drinks the stuff


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2013)

Someone must buy it - im sure ive seen it in shops...
for the record i buy Branston beans  and dont drink coke


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Someone must buy it - im sure ive seen it in shops...
> for the record i buy Branston beans  and dont drink coke



commie


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Branston won against about 10 other brands on a blind taste challenge and the four pack is cheaper than Heinz



Actually I forgot about Branston. They are not the same as Heinz and to my taste not quite as nice but I will happily eat them.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Someone must buy it - im sure ive seen it in shops...
> for the record i buy Branston beans  and dont drink coke



I think Pepsi is much bigger in America.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Actually I forgot about Branston. They are not the same as Heinz and to my taste not quite as nice but I will happily eat them.


slightly less sugar I reckon - you get used to them and then Heinz taste too sweet after that. i have hot sauce and pepper on mine, or sometimes avocado, ms invita likes cheese <which helps make up for the less sugar. They also do a healthy less-sugar on the label one, which i cant tell the difference from the regular one.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2013)

ska invita said:


> slightly less sugar I reckon - you get used to them and then Heinz taste too sweet after that. i have hot sauce and pepper on mine, or sometimes avocado, ms invita likes cheese <which helps make up for the less sugar. They also do a healthy less-sugar on the label one, which i cant tell the difference from the regular one.



See I love beans and I love avocado, but together  *vom*


I have my beans with loads of black pepper and usually cheese unless I am fasting.


----------



## Manter (Sep 15, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I think Pepsi is much bigger in America.


Still way behind coke. Only markets where Pepsi is ahead are Spain and Middle East. It's to do with sugar content apparently. 

Don't ask me why I know that, I honestly have no idea why I retain some of this information when things like where my house keys are is beyond me


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2013)

kittyP said:


> See I love beans and I love avocado, but together  *vom*


have you tried it?
its the taste sensation sweeping the nation


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2013)

ska invita said:


> have you tried it?
> its the taste sensation sweeping the nation



It might taste nice but textually it would be all wrong.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Branston won against about 10 other brands on a blind taste challenge and the four pack is cheaper than Heinz


Four tins of Branston baked beans for a quid at Iceland is a world of beany win.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Four tins of Branston baked beans for a quid at Iceland is a world of beany win.



1st world problem resolved.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2013)

kittyP said:


> It might taste nice but textually it would be all wrong.


Courage, Padawan - let not fear cloud your judgement


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't even liked baked beans and those pics have me wanting to go buy some tomorrow (Branston's, of course)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2013)

Gentrified beans on toast


----------



## Hollis (Sep 16, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Gentrified beans on toast


 
"Brixton" Beans-on-Toast


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hollis said:


> "Brixton" Beans-on-Toast



I think you mean BXTN


----------



## ffsear (Sep 16, 2013)

Dean Laughton said:


> I was just wondering whether the "young professional" white middle class type, who now you see everywhere in Brixton, think of Brixton's "yuppification". In particular, those who moved to Brixton at least 10 years ago and have seen this trend happening and the make up of Brixton changing.
> 
> Do you prefer the Brixton of old with more Caribbean influence, the town was more edgy and dangerous, and felt more gritty and tough?
> 
> ...





I generally don't waste my time worrying about it.     Places change,  people change,  the world changes.     I don't believe in this "I was here first" bullshit.

I'd rather move with the times, then end up a bitter old man.

And besides,   having grown up in Croydon,  Brixton was a breath of fresh air when I moved in.

Just my feelings.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 16, 2013)

Just adding rocket and avocado can lift any peasant dish to a more acceptable place in society.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> Pepsi wins taste tests over coke. But no one  actually drinks the stuff



I do.  Don't like Coca Cola, only Pepsi.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 16, 2013)

Pepsi max with a squeeze of lime for me. And no ice. It goes well with fried chicken tapas


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2013)

Pepsi normally won out in the Pepsi Challenge tests... apparently it's to do with getting a bigger hit of sweetness in short sips, as one would do during a Pepsi Challenge...

I suspect the Middle East thing might also be part political. I know Pepsi is also American, but Coca Cola is pretty much the poster child for American global capitalism.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 16, 2013)

The only time I ever drink Pepsi is when it's on in pubs, and I only notice because I ask for "rum n coke" and they say, "we've only got Pepsi, is that ok?"

I never buy cola otherwise, but if I did I'd probably buy Red Bull cola if it was available.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2013)

DIET COKE ONLY


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 16, 2013)

this thread has given me cancer.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> this thread has given me cancer.


 
If that's all it takes I'm surprised you haven't already snuffed it


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 16, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> this thread has given me cancer.



Good cancer or bad cancer?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Good cancer or bad cancer?


i'm still taurus


----------



## Winot (Sep 16, 2013)

T & P said:


> I suspect the Middle East thing might also be part political. I know Pepsi is also American, but Coca Cola is pretty much the poster child for American global capitalism.



Coca Cola achieved its worldwide reach off the back of the US military - they helped set up bottling plants in far flung places so the Army could have access to Coke (h/t Mark Prendergast - For God, Country and Coca Cola).


----------

